# Comment installer un programme linux sur OS X ?



## Junk (7 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Je débute carément en linux, et j'aimerai savoir comment installer un programme linux sur mon macintosh os x ?
code source, compilation, executable, binaire, construction, etc ... je voudrai savoir tout


----------



## bompi (7 Avril 2006)

Tout, ça va faire beaucoup ... 
Une précision : tu veux recompiler un programme pour qu'il tourne sur Mac OS X, c'est bien ça ?
Ce qu'il te faut faire de prime abord, c'est installer les XCode Tools de Apple, c-a-d les outils de développement. Disponible sur le site d'Apple mais aussi sur le DVD d'installation de Tiger qui vient avec une machine.
Ensuite tu télécharges les sources du programme que tu veux compiler.
Et tu suis les instructions du programme en question.
En général, les sources viennent dans un fichier archive qu'il faut desarchiver.
Dans le répertoire créé, il faut lire le README qui donne les instructions.
Si tu ne veux pas tout refaire à la main, tu peux aussi essayer Fink et DarwinPorts.


----------



## cajera (7 Avril 2006)

Junk a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je débute carément en linux, et j'aimerai savoir comment installer un programme linux sur mon macintosh os x ?
> code source, compilation, executable, binaire, construction, etc ... je voudrai savoir tout



bonjour, 
"tout savoir" vaste programme !  
mais juste une précision:
Est-ce que tu veux utiliser des programmes Open Sources et les utiliser avec Mac, ou veux tu utlliser une distribution Linux et dans ce cas laquelle ? car l'installation des programmes est différentes.


----------



## Junk (7 Avril 2006)

Je veux "simplement" apprendre à me servir des programmes linux sur mon mac.
J'ai des lacunes et je fais l'amalgame sur certaine chose, mais j'ai le courage d'apprendre et de comprendre. 
J'ai déjà testé des distributions sur pc x86 et réussi à installer des programmes dessus.
Mais sur os x ça me parait totalement différent. En plus maintenant il faut trouver les sources ppc ( oui je suis sur un powerbook G4   )

J'ai un peu de mal avec ça. Question : Il y a les sources à compiler pour son processeur (dans mon cas ppc) ? et des sources précompiler ?

Je voudrais que ça devienne comme une routine pour moi les make, make install, ....


----------



## Junk (7 Avril 2006)

Je vais trainer sur les freshmeat, versiontracker, etc ... et trouver un exemple concrès à mettre en oeuvre, je compte sur vous pour m'aider


----------



## Junk (7 Avril 2006)

Premier point le Xcode ? qu'est ce que ça fait ? comment ça fonctionne ?
Pareil pour Fink et darwinport ? qu'est ce que ça fait et c'est comment ça fonctionne ?

(à l'avance merci de votre patience)


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

fink

darwinport

xcode est l'environnement de développement macosx, gratuit (mais il faut s'enregistrer) sur http://developer.apple.com/


----------



## Junk (7 Avril 2006)

Est-ce que les programmes linux sont "plateform independent" ? je veux dire par là, est-ce qu'on peut les compiler sur powerpc ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

Pas toutes les sources nan, justement ces projets sont là pour ça


----------



## Thierry6 (7 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Tout, ça va faire beaucoup ...
> Une précision : tu veux recompiler un programme pour qu'il tourne sur Mac OS X, c'est bien ça ?
> Ce qu'il te faut faire de prime abord, c'est installer les XCode Tools de Apple, c-a-d les outils de développement. Disponible sur le site d'Apple mais aussi sur le DVD d'installation de Tiger qui vient avec une machine.
> Ensuite tu télécharges les sources du programme que tu veux compiler.
> ...




Et bien entendu, en plus, il faudra installer  X11  (dans le package optional installs) pour faire fonctionner les applications unix compilées grace à Fink ou DarwinPort.


----------



## Junk (7 Avril 2006)

j'ai installer X11 par défaut  mais ça sert à quoi x11 tout seul ?
je peux faire tourner des programmes unix avec seulement x11 ? ou bien ?

Il y a une différence entre les programmes unix et les programmes linux ?

Bon sinon en butinant sur le web j'ai cru comprendre :
Les sources, je l'ai compile puis je l'ai installe.
Les binaires, je l'ai récupére en version ppc et je l'ai install. ???

En général les programmes linux sont disponibles en version binaire et en version source ?


----------



## bompi (8 Avril 2006)

@Thierry6 : Que nenni : point besoin de X11 pour toutes les applications non graphiques (MySQL, PostGreSQL, Apache, BerkeleyDB, LightTPd, Ruby, PERL, Python etc.)
La liste est très longue des applications et utilitaires pas du tout concernés par X11.

@Junk : Pour ta gouverne, je pense qu'une petite précision peut t'être utile :
Un programme est fait de sources que l'on compile pour : une architecture donnée (Intel x86, Interl ARM, PowerPC, SPARC, etc.) et un système donné (Windows, Linux, FreeBSD, SkyOS, Mac OS X, NetBSD, OS/2 Warp, etc.)

Ainsi : si tu compiles un programme pour Linux sur PowerPC, il ne marchera pas directement sur Linux sur Intel ni sur Mac OS X sur Power PC ...

Donc, effectivement : bien choisir, dans le cas des binaires, le système et l'architecture cibles.

X11 : c'est un serveur graphique. Autrement dit, une application que l'on lance et qui, lorsqu'on lui demande gentiment (lire : en suivant le protocole adapté), va afficher des objets comme : fenêtre, texte, bouton, image etc. Pour les systèmes Unix traditionnels, X11 est LA référence. Il en existe différentes versions très proches car elles assurent toutes un même service minimum assez important. Apple s'est démarqué en prenant une autre voie (la sienne ... : Quartz) mais a récemment fait une petite passerelle entre les deux pour aider les Unixiens à la transition [une des raisons de mon passage au Mac].
Dans le cas du Mac, donc, X11 est une application qui s'insère dans l'interface graphique par défaut de Mac OS. Exactement comme cela se passe avec les serveurs X11 disponibles sur Windows.


----------



## Junk (8 Avril 2006)

Alors,

J'ai récupéré Xcode 2.2.1 , je l'ai installé ... C'est trop puissant ! je n'ai pas fini d'apprendre avec ça 

Ensuite j'ai récupéré les sources de "nmap"
J'ai ouvert X11, j'ai placé nmap dans usr/local/bin/
J'ai fait un ./configure , un make, un make install .... et voilà 
Mon premier programme "unix" est installé  ... par contre j'ai essayé d'installer la GUI mais apparement GTK est absent de mon système et donc je ne peux pas continuer l'install ...

Je tente un autre programme maintenant il faut que je me fasse la main et que j'en apprenne plus et que j'en comprenne plus


----------



## FjRond (8 Avril 2006)

Junk a dit:
			
		

> Alors,
> 
> J'ai récupéré Xcode 2.2.1 , je l'ai installé ... C'est trop puissant ! je n'ai pas fini d'apprendre avec ça
> 
> ...


Très sincèrement, si vous ne voulez pas avoir des problèmes avec les dépendances, utilisez les projets Fink et Darwin qui font cela parfaitement. Fink est pour Mac OS X l'équivalent d'apt-get et dpkg sur Debian. Et Darwin quelque chose d'analogue.


----------

